# Design your own creator for site



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

I am in the process of getting my new website built, and would really like to add a creator your own option, so people can create and upload their own artwork. 

Here is a example of what i mean 

https://teespring.com/design#!/a5s/8

Does anyone know the name of the software I need to buy or suggestions of good ones i should check out? 

any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

There are at least a half dozen different companies providing this. Do a search on this forum for the following:

* ShirtTools (www.shirttools.com)
* InkSoft (InkSoft | Online T-Shirt Designer & Business Software for Printers)
* DecoNetwork (Online t-shirt designer and ecommerce software | DecoNetwork)
* OpenTshirts (OpenTshirts – T-Shirt Design Website and Software)

Also some others are:

Craftshirt online t-shirt designer software
RSK Tech - Get your own Online T-shirt Designer and E-Commerce Software Solution
No-Refresh: Online Design Software, Custom Product Design Tool

and many, many more.


----------



## shaian (May 17, 2007)

thank you very much. very big help!!!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can also buy a Word Press Plugin if you have WordPress of course.


----------



## greatind (May 29, 2012)

how is it work as far. Looks good?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Haven't tried it. If you do, lets us know so we can see it.


----------



## k2bsolutions (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi,

How to install the word press theam?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

In your Admin dash board. Theme section. what's the name of your theme?


----------



## jam680132 (Feb 6, 2015)

i have a WordPress plug-in. this plug-in is very helpful for you. this plug-in is use to manage product listing for eCommerce website.


----------



## coolage (Mar 19, 2015)

wats the theme name?? in wordpress


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

I have Action Illustrated and it comes with a designer program for people to design their own stuff but I am just starting out, don't have a website yet so I don't know how it works. I do have wordpress so I might be interested on that end of it..


----------



## coolage (Mar 19, 2015)

i would like to see it some time )


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I worked for a shop and we used inksoft, its difficult to use but their customer service is great and they will walk you step by step but that's out my league. Cost tons of money for a website.


----------



## coolage (Mar 19, 2015)

nicefile said:


> You can see this tool.
> PHP Scripts - T-Shirt eCommerce - T-Shirt Designer | CodeCanyon
> 
> Your project is very big. I have completed similar project. If need help, please let me know.




i hired a coder for 1000$ let me send this link


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

$1000 is great of price. Good luck!


----------

